# Pictures of Hooters (the owl)



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow! I can't believe it didn't fly off that is pretty cool


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

How in the world did you get that close?


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

We are not quite sure if the owl was part way tame, has a head injury, or was just very run down and starving to death. He is very capable of flying and leaves at night to go hunting...maybe he needs to brush up on his hunting skills. He has been around our place since Sunday morning. 

I just took my time and worked my way up to him. Then thought he looked hungry and thought wouldn't it be cool if he would eat for me...and he did! Now he gets all excited when he sees me coming with breakfast.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG!! How freakin cool... HOW did you get so close to this owl??? Does he come regularly??


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

AH! I love birds of prey. I am going to be a Wildlife Rehabilitator in the future and specilaize in birds of prey. Maybe that is where he came from. Maybe you could contact your Fish & Game Department and they may have records of this owl being recently released or something. You have to report any animals that you care for.

Thanks for helping him out. He is beautiful.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

That is pretty awsome, what an experience...thanks for sharing!:shade:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow how exciting! You will have to let us know if he continues to hang around!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so neat!!! Does he let you touch him??


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

> You have to report any animals that you care for


I have contacted several authorities and all are interested in keeping track of him. Although he is not being retained in any way...I'de like to keep it like that for now. He comes and goes as he pleases...and always comes back for some hand outs. Free Loader!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

honestly..that is one of the coolest things I have ever seen! What a beautiful animal!! You should name him Hootie =)


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW! That is really cool. Will have to show this to my son when I get home.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Alpha Doe*

Those are just too cool!!!

Just amazin':thumbs_up


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

That is sooooo cool. he looks gentle...and wise, lol. I can't believe it, that is so awesome. 

One question....how did you find a mouse for him and was it alive?

Thats sweet.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

> how did you find a mouse for him and was it alive?


Our local pet store sells them for $2.00 ea. They are used for pets or for feeding snakes and such. Yes they are alive or you can buy frozen ones.



> You should name him Hootie =)


My daughter calls him Hootie.


----------



## Cruella (Oct 21, 2009)

Absolutely awesome photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

What a beautiful bird! And GREAT pictures too! That's crazy that he (or she) lets you get that close and feed it. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

My son loved the pics and was ready to come down for a visit


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous pictures and how very cool that he gets excited to see you coming with breakfast!!! Very neat and thanks for sharing, those are some stunning pics :Blob1:


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

*That is*

:tongueretty cool. I love all wildlife and birds of prey. But dang it you got my with the title and was hoping to see some pic's of real hooters. Just kidding. Is he a pet or wild.


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG!!! That is so cool!!!!!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

what an awsome story and pictures very unusual !


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

awesome pic's ....


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

More pics if he is still there!!!


----------



## 4070BN (Feb 15, 2009)

They are cool birds. Any Veterinarians near you rehabilitate birds? We once lived near a Vet that did. We had a Great Horned Owl that was pretty tame. We could walk up and touch him. He did a great job of keeping mice out of the barn. Trying to find some pics of him to post but it has been almost 18 yrs and I'll have to do some digging.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Hows the owl doing? Would like to see more pictures if you have them. Just so cool that you get that opportunity.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Hooters gained some strength and moved on... I seen him one night when I came home after dark. That was the last time I got a chance to see him. It was a great experience to be able to help him get some air under his wings and send him on his way. Great to see him again the other night. I watch for him to come back and visit.


----------



## NavyWifeArcher (Oct 19, 2008)

MNArrowFlinger said:


> That's crazy that he (or she) lets you get that close and feed it.


Definitely is a "he" bird



Alpha Doe said:


> said "He comes and goes as he pleases...and always comes back for some hand outs."


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

Incredible photos! What an experience that must have been. I rarely see owls but am fascinated by them.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

That is cool! Thanks for sharing!

I had an owl pay me a visit on stand one morning, scared me to death! I thought I was going to be breakfast! 

They are beautiful birds that is for sure!


----------

